# Bin ich als Servermieter für Datenspeicherung verantwortlich?



## maeTimmae (15. August 2007)

Gerade habe ich mal wieder die http Logfiles auf meinem Server über SSH aufgerufen, da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Dateien ziemlich stark aufblähen. Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht genug Speicherkapazität hätte, aber Auf die Dauer wird das ja nun doch schon nen Riesenverbrauch 
Ich miete zur Zeit einen VP Server von HostEurope, möchte - sobald mein Mainprojekt fertig ist und der Traffic steigt - auf einen kompletten Rootserver umsteigen.
Bin nun ich selbst für das Logging über die gesetzlich vorgegebene Dauer verantwortlich oder Host Europe oder wer überhaupt, wenn keiner von beiden? Fakt ist ja, dass das Gesetz das Speichern von IP, Zeit, etc vorgibt, oder gilt das (noch) nicht für normale Verwendungszwecke?

Kann ich die Logfiles einfach leeren, wenn sie mir zu groß erscheinen, oder kann ich zumindest ein paar Datensätze daraus löschen? Ich hab keine illegalen Sachen auf meinem Server, aber wenn jemand doch mal die Logfiles einsehen will, möchte ich nicht unbedingt ungwissend dastehen ^^ Aber riesengroße Logfiles bringen mir auch nichts, da sie sich nicht wirklich gut verarbeiten lassen.

Wäre also nett, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, welche Logfiles und Datensätze ich für wie lange aufbewahren muss. Wie sieht es mit der gesetzlichen Lage dazu aus und wie wird sie aussehen, wenn der Vorratsdatenspeicherungsplan in Kraft tritt?

Schonmal danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Flex (15. August 2007)

Da du kein Telekommunikationsanbieter bist, betrifft dich das Gesetz zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung gar nicht.

Von daher darfst du deine Logs löschen wann du möchtest


----------



## maeTimmae (15. August 2007)

Ah, danke für die schnelle Auskunft 

Fragt sich nur, ab wann man als "Telekommunikationsanbieter" gilt - Sind IRC und Teamspeak nicht auch "Telekommunikationsmittel"?


----------

